# Hi from Dordrecht, The Netherlands



## LaurensGoedhart (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there! My name is Laurens, I live in The Netherlands in a city called Dordrecht (nearby Rotterdam). I am a composer for film, TV and other media, and also produce, arrange, record and play music (as a pianist). My credits include a few TV-series as main composer, a few feature films as assistant composer (and more as main composer to come) and a lot of smaller short films and documentaries as composer and producer.

This year, I graduated as a composer with the degrees Bachelor of Music and a Master of Arts (still working on the last bits and pieces for the thesis for that last diploma) at the Utrecht School of Arts.

Current projects I'm working on are a Dutch musical (performance of a Broadway musical) as a musical leader and pianist, a music library for a major TV-production company and multiple smaller productions. You can view my credits list and a showreel on my website!

I am curious on what's going on in this forum, the discussions about composing, using technology to our advantage and following the latest news on all those topics!


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey, welcome Laurens.


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Laurens and welcome


----------



## soundtraktechnoid (Jul 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

